# Where to buy grape vines?



## bbarnthouse (Jul 24, 2009)

Those of you that have started your own vineyard or "wineyard", where did you source your vines from? I planted 30 vines last spring and am looking to plant more next spring. I am especially looking for Steuben vines, but I am looking for a quality source to buy a large quantity of vines.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Jul 24, 2009)

I have ordered 20 vines in the past year from a nursery in NY called Miller Nurseries. I checked their catalog and I did not see the variety Steuben listed. I also have a catalog for Foster Nursery - also from NY. They are more of a wholesale type nursery and they do have Steuben listed in the list. Good Luck.
Russ


----------



## bbarnthouse (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Racer (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you looked at double A vineyards? I've bought from them before and have been pleased with every purchase I've made from them so far. http://www.rakgrape.com/


----------



## junit83 (Jul 24, 2009)

Im going to try this place out

www.willisorchards.com/index


----------



## grapeman (Aug 11, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Double A VIneyards. They offer price breaks and have great prices for over 50 vines of combined varieties. I got 25 Steuben from them that are now in their third leaf. They will yield about 8-10 pounds per vine this year.


----------



## bruno (Aug 12, 2009)

I purchased 1500 vines from Double A this spring. Shipment was delivered right as scheduled and the roots were very large and healthy. They warrant any vines that die if you contact them by Aug 15. I had a failure rate of about 1.5%, called them and they said they would replace them next spring, no questions asked. Great people to deal with.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2009)

Bruno,
You can't go wrong if Grapeman suggest it.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 12, 2009)

bruno said:


> I purchased 1500 vines from Double A this spring. Shipment was delivered right as scheduled and the roots were very large and healthy. They warrant any vines that die if you contact them by Aug 15. I had a failure rate of about 1.5%, called them and they said they would replace them next spring, no questions asked. Great people to deal with.



Hey Bruno, what varieties did you plant? That's a lot of vines to tend. I hope you have some help with the tasks for the future.


----------



## bruno (Aug 13, 2009)

I planted Frontenac, Cayuga White, Swenson Red, Marquette and Briaana.


----------

